# Mögliche Schräglagen mit MTB Reifen



## oliwa (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich fahre in meiner Freizeit auch eine Kuh (BMW Boxer R1150R).

Von dort weiß ich, dass heutige Motorradreifen 45° Schräglage halten können, also bis die Rasten kratzen.

Unlängst fuhr ich mit meinem Rad den Berg rauf und in einer Kurve, Radius ca. 15m, kam von oben ein MTB Fahrer entgegen, der sich reinlegte, wie ich mit meinem Motorrad. Die Reifen jammerten, man hörte förmlich, wie der Gummi runtergerubbelt wurde. Auf dem Motorrad traue ich mich recht viel, aber mit dem Rad? Mit der Kuh würde ich locker in die Kurve gehen wie der entgegenkommende mtb Fahrer, würde das aber mit dem Rad mich nie trauen, einfach deshalb, weil ich mir das mit den schmalen Reifen nicht vorstellen kann.

Meine Frage:
Wie viel Schräglage haltet so ein mtb Reifen? Kann man das am Parkplatz ausprobieren? Ich meine damit, lässt sich der Grenzbereich spüren. Und wenn ja, wie?

Die mtb Gummis sind ja mit Stollen versehen. Knicken die nicht weg?

Danke euch

Oliver


----------



## Stoegl (28. Februar 2011)

Schräglage geht prinzipiell immer mehr als man glaubt und mehr als man schätzt.
Grenzbereich ist reifenabhängig spürbar. Manche fangen sehr plötzlich an zu rutschen, andere sind in dem bereich gutmütiger. kannste auch am parkplatz ausprobieren - reifenabhängig. du merkst, worauf das hinausläuft...
Bei manchen reifen knicken die seitenstollen weg, bei anderen nicht. bei wetscreams ist das zB auf festerem Boden ziemlich krass spürbar weil die auch übelst wegknicken, beim minionF ist mir das dagegen noch nie aufgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (1. März 2011)

Schräglage geht in weichem Boden, wo die Stollen sich reinkrallen können, oft noch etwas mehr als auf dem Parkplatz. Und da geht schon ziemlich viel. Einziges "Problem" im Gelände ist halt, daß da immer mal lose Steine, Splitt oder feuchte Wurzeln sein können, so daß die Räder plötzlich versetzt werden. Darauf muß man gefasst sein, dann passiert auch nichts, bis auf, daß man vielleicht doch noch etwas mehr arbeiten muß, um die Kurve noch zu schaffen.

Zur Breite der Reifen: Schau Dir mal Rennradler mit 20-23mm Reifen an. Die werfen sich ganz schön rein, ohne große Probleme. Das geht z.T. auch an 45 Grad vorbei. Die Haftung der Reifen hängt nämlich nur zum Teil von deren Größe ab. Die Gummimischung und v.a. die Geschwindigkeit machen einen riesigen Unterschied. Auch mußt Du bedenken, daß beim Motorrad die Reifen noch 200kg Motorrad in der Kurve halten müssen, beim Fahrrad ist typischerweise bei 20kg Schluß. Ich bin gerade etwas zu faul, um die Physik zu bemühen, aber das ist eigentlich ganz leicht auszurechnen.

Und daher gilt, was mein Vorposter schrieb: Ausprobieren! Am besten mit Protektoren und/oder weichem Waldboden. Auf dem Parkplatz merkt man übrigens tatsächlich meist um einiges vor der Haftungsgrenze, daß nicht mehr viel geht.


----------



## endorphine (1. März 2011)

Klar kann man (wenn man es kann)mit dem Rad beträchtliche Schräglagen fahren, jedoch sollte man bei diesen Betrachtungen nur eines nicht vergessen:

Ein Fahrrad (speziell mit schmalen Reifen) braucht bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit wesentlich weniger Schräglage wie ein Motorrad (moderne Bereifung vorrausgesetz) !

Sieht man auch jedes Jahr bei der TdF oder anderen Übertragungen von Rennrad-Rennen...


Mit dem Rad dürften 45° auf Asphalt wirklich eine massive Grenze darstellen .
Mit dem Moped kann "man" auch 50 oder mehr Grad erreichen.

Verzahnungseffekte im Gelände aka Anlieger und Co mal aussen vor gelassen!


Thema Gewicht: 
Die reine Masse spielt bei erreichbaren der Kurvengeschwindigkeit eigentlich kaum eine Rolle, solange Fahrwerk und Reifen darauf abgestimmt sind!
Wie du in die Kurve rein- und wieder rauskommst ist natürlich ein anderes Thema!

Gruß


----------



## jan84 (1. März 2011)

Das ist massiv(st) von den verwendeten Reifen, Reifendruck, dem Untergrund (Geometrie, Material, Feuchtigkeit,...), Abstimmung von Federgabel und Hinterbau des Bikes und dem Brocken der auf dem Fahrrad sitzt abhängig. 

=> Man kann da nichts irgendwie verallgemeinern, die Frage spielt für den Bikealltag irgendwie auch garkeine Rolle... 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## oliwa (1. März 2011)

Die Masse, so habe ich in Physik gelernt, hat wenig damit zu tun. Mit der Masse steigt ja proportional die Fliehkraft(F= m*v^2/r) (das ist dann von der Reibung der Reifung aufzuheben) aber auch die Reibung. Deshalb "kürzt" sich die Masse aus der Formel weg, wenn man Reibung  und Fliekraft gleichsetzte.

Aber was die Fahrradreifen grundsätzlich halten, ist eben für mich ein Rätsel.

Danke euch

Oliver


----------



## jan84 (1. März 2011)

Das lässt sich einfach nicht allgemein / vereinfacht sagen.

Ob du nen ultraleichtreifen (~350g) auf ner schmalen Felge oder nen massiven Reifen mit weichem Gummi (>1300g) auf breiter Felge fährst ist ein Unterschied als wenn du auf ner Vespa oder auf nem Supersportler sitzt...
Was besser / sinnvoller / möglich ist hängt einfach von extrem vielen Faktoren ab, mit Schulphysik kannst du beim MTB solche Fragen nicht beantworten, die Probleme sind (wesentlich!?) komplexer als bei PKW oder Motorrädern...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## ridingGiants (1. März 2011)

Edit!


----------



## flyingscot (1. März 2011)

endorphine schrieb:


> Ein Fahrrad (speziell mit schmalen Reifen) braucht bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit wesentlich weniger Schräglage wie ein Motorrad (moderne Bereifung vorrausgesetz) !



Hmm, wieso? Die Schräglage hängt nur vom Kurvenradius und von der Geschwindigkeit ab, aber weder vom Reifen noch von der Masse... (ohne Drift natürlich).


----------



## endorphine (1. März 2011)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Hmm, wieso? Die Schräglage hängt nur vom Kurvenradius und von der Geschwindigkeit ab, aber weder vom Reifen noch von der Masse... (ohne Drift natürlich).




Leider doch!
Neben der Geschwindigkeit und dem Radius und der hieraus resultierenden Zentrifugalbeschleunigung, spielt auch noch die die Auswanderung des Aufstand"punktes" von der Symmetrieachse und die Lage des Schwerpunktes eine Rolle.

Umso breiter der Reifen => Mehr Schräglage notwendig
Umso tiefer der Schwerpunkt => Mehr Schräglage notwendig

Querverlagerung des Schwerpunktes  spielt auch noch eine Rolle..

Drücken => mehr Schräglage (immer bezogen auf die Hochachse des Fahrrades)

Hang-off => weniger Schräglage

siehehttp://www.zweiradsicherheit.de/popup01.html

Das ganze allerdings auf die maximal 50mm Differenz in der Breite eines
Reifens bei einem Fahrrad zu übertragen ist natürlich etwas anderes!

Trotzdem ist es definitiv so, daß der Radler bei der Passabfahrt so manchen Motorrad-Fahrer eine lange Nase machen kann und dabei im Vergleich noch relativ aufrecht durch die Kurven fährt.


----------



## flyingscot (1. März 2011)

Physikalische Definition der Schräglage: Winkel zwischen der Verbindungslinie Aufstandspunkt-Schwerpunkt und dem Lot....

Viele Darstellungen, wie auch in dem Link, verwenden einfach die Hochachse des Bikes als Referenz zur Bestimmung der Schräglage. Das mag einleuchtender sein, hat aber nichts mit der Physik zu tun.

Wieso sollte bei tieferem Schwerpunkt mehr Schräglage notwendig sein?! Durch den tieferen Schwerpunkt reduziert man das Drehmoment, dass durch Aufstandspunkt und Zentrifugalkraft entsteht. Gleichzeitig wird auch das Gegendrehmoment aufgrund der Schräglage und Schwerkraft reduziert -> selbe Schräglage notwendig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endorphine (1. März 2011)

Eigentlich ist das hier ja Off-Topic...

@flyingscot   (Anspielung auf Mr. Obree?)

Eigentlich glaube ich wir sind auf einer Linie und leiden nur an Unstimmigkeiten in der Definition.

Für die physikalisch wirksame Schräglage des Gesamtsystems ist deine Definition klar richtig.

Jedoch wird popularwissenschaftlich  allgemein der Winkel zwischen der Symmetrieachse des Fahrzeugs und dem Lot als Schräglage bezeichnet. Also das, was jeder sehen und auch "relativ" leicht gemessen werden kann. Die wirksame Schräglage liesse sich schwerlich messtechnisch erfassen...

Sobald man dies akzeptiert, wird auch mit deiner Definition klar warum mit abgesenktem Schwerpunkt die notwendige (sichtbare)Schräglage grösser werden muss.

Konsens erreicht?


----------



## Webster_22 (1. März 2011)

Wichtig und oliwa vielleicht nicht ganz klar:
Meistens drückt man das Bike in die Kurve und bleibt selber eher auffrecht.
Durch den Druck, der dann nicht in so einem steilen Winkel auf die Reifen drückt, vergrößert sich die Auflagefläche des Stollen auf dem Untergrund und somit auch die Haftung.
Nur beim Anlieger legt man sich selber sehr stark mit in die Kurve.

Du solltest in langsameren Kurven übern und das Bike so weit wie möglich unter dir in Schräglage drücken. Mit der Zeit beommt man ein super Gefühl für den richtigen Winkel und außerdem macht es viel mehr Spaß.


----------



## oliwa (1. März 2011)

Wie immer:"Super Forum!.

Danke euch

Oliver


----------



## flyingscot (1. März 2011)

endorphine schrieb:


> Sobald man dies akzeptiert, wird auch mit deiner Definition klar warum mit abgesenktem Schwerpunkt die notwendige (sichtbare)Schräglage grösser werden muss.
> 
> Konsens erreicht?



Naja, beim Mountainbiken drückt man das Rad gerne in die Kurve richtig, d.h. das Bike hat eine größere Schräglage als die physikalische. Beim Superbike-Motorrad ist es genau andersherum: Der Pilot drückt sich in die Kurve, die Schräglage des Bikes ist geringer als die physikalische.

Zumindest sportartübergreifend funktioniert daher die These "tieferer Schwerpunt = größere Schräglage" auch mit der populärwissenschaftlichen Begriffsdefinition nicht.


----------



## oliwa (1. März 2011)

Ich sitze eigentlich ganz gerne zentral über dem Bike, egal ob mit Pedalen oder Boxermotor.

Danke

Oliver


----------



## endorphine (2. März 2011)

Da es sich beim Drücken bzw. Hang-Off weniger um eine vertikale  als um eine horizontale Verschiebung des Schwerpunktes (bezogen auf die Symmetrieachse des Fahrzeugs) handelt, ist eine Veränderung  sehr wohl sportartübergreifend erklärbar!

Eine reine vertikale Verschiebung entlang der Symmetrieachse hat bei einem Fahrzeug mit schmalen Reifen d.h. Fahrrad nahezu keinerlei Einfluss da der Aufstandspunkt kaum auswandert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (2. März 2011)

endorphine schrieb:


> Da es sich beim Drücken bzw. Hang-Off weniger um eine horizontale  als um eine vertikale Verschiebung des Schwerpunktes (bezogen auf die Symmetrieachse des Fahrzeugs) handelt, ist eine Veränderung  sehr wohl sportartübergreifend erklärbar!



Stehe ich vielleicht auf dem Schlauch? Sowohl das Drücken als auch das Hang-Off verschiebt doch das Körpergewicht seitlich, im ersten Fall zum kurvenäußeren, im zweiten Fall zum kurveninnen. Bei beiden kommt das Körpergewicht bzw. das Gesamtgewicht tiefer (im Vergleich zum zentral in der Hochachse des Bikes liegenden Körpergewicht).

Beim Rad ist die Schräglage dann in diesem Vergleich größer, beim Superbike kleiner...

Wo ist dann der Denkfehler?


----------

